# London Forum Meet - Saturday, April 26th 2014



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2014)

The next Forum Meet will be in London

Date: Saturday, 26th April 2014 from 11:30 .

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP







Attending:
Northerner
Steff
Alisonz
MarkT
rustee2011
Corrine
Gloria D
Dory
JacqfromDwed
gail1
chattygirl197811
gabriele
RachelT
Don't let me be the only one there! Hope to see as many of you as can make it - whether for a brief visit or the whole day  If you haven't been to one before, don't worry: every attendee has their axe-murderer status pre-checked and all weapons must be left at the door. Really, everyone is lovely and friendly, and it's a great opportunity to put faces to names and feel totally comfortable about testing, injecting etc., and chatting about diabetes without feeling you are boring the socks off the non-diabetics! 

Hope to see you there! Any questions, please let me know!


----------



## Bloden (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like heaven - a free pass to gab on about evthing diabetic! Hope you all have a fab time. (any chance of a meet date for July?)


----------



## Steff (Apr 1, 2014)

You'll never be there alone Alan.

Ill be there


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Sounds like heaven - a free pass to gab on about evthing diabetic! Hope you all have a fab time. (any chance of a meet date for July?)



I'm thinking about July, so hopefully yes 



Steff said:


> You'll never be there alone Alan.
> 
> Ill be there



Ah, good, thought I might be Billy No-Mates


----------



## Steff (Apr 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I'm thinking about July, so hopefully yes
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, good, thought I might be Billy No-Mates



When have I ever let u down in London lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2014)

Steff said:


> When have I ever let u down in London lol



Never


----------



## Steff (Apr 1, 2014)

One more to add to list, Alisonz will be along and is a definte


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2014)

Steff said:


> One more to add to list, Alisonz will be along and is a definte



Oh that's terrific Steff - thanks for letting me know  Must set up a FB event also, so those who don't visit the forum often know about it


----------



## grainger (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey, would love to make it but think little'un will probably be keeping my hands full! If there's one in July I'd be up for that though 
Have a great day.

Also - is there a facebook diabetessupport page then???


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2014)

grainger said:


> Hey, would love to make it but think little'un will probably be keeping my hands full! If there's one in July I'd be up for that though
> Have a great day.
> 
> Also - is there a facebook diabetessupport page then???



There isn't a FB Diabetes Support page, but you can be my friend if you want - I'll send you a PM


----------



## Mark T (Apr 1, 2014)

We should be there as usual


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2014)

Mark T said:


> We should be there as usual



Good to hear Mark


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2014)

*bump* Anyone else coming?


----------



## Mark T (Apr 3, 2014)

Might be worth setting up another facebook event to see if that attracts those who are active on facebook but not so active in the forums now.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Might be worth setting up another facebook event to see if that attracts those who are active on facebook but not so active in the forums now.



Yes, I will do it tomorrow - thanks for the reminder


----------



## am64 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dont believe it this year I have got a newjob ...no heavy duty weekend working but ...once a month I work for 2 hrs whilst I have volunteers from RAF cadets come and work in gardens and playgames with the the residents ....this is the day they are coming so I cant come to the meet !! Hey ho maybe another time ..have fun folks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2014)

am64 said:


> Dont believe it this year I have got a newjob ...no heavy duty weekend working but ...once a month I work for 2 hrs whilst I have volunteers from RAF cadets come and work in gardens and playgames with the the residents ....this is the day they are coming so I cant come to the meet !! Hey ho maybe another time ..have fun folks



That's a shame  Hope you can make it to a future meet, it's been far too long!


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 4, 2014)

oh bother I'll be down the south coast Father inlaws 70th do! Have a few beers for me people.

Hope you're all well, will try and get out later in the year somewhere....

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2014)

rossi_mac said:


> oh bother I'll be down the south coast Father inlaws 70th do! Have a few beers for me people.
> 
> Hope you're all well, will try and get out later in the year somewhere....
> 
> ...



Aw, shame!  Hope you have a good time - thinking of having another one in London in July, hope to see you there


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Aw, shame!  Hope you have a good time - thinking of having another one in London in July, hope to see you there



Looking like a select few going so far x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2014)

Steff said:


> Looking like a select few going so far x



I've added a couple of names from Facebook Steff


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2014)

Ahh brill didn't notice , ty


----------



## Mark T (Apr 6, 2014)

Hopefully a few more will sign up to come in the next couple of weeks.

If it's a nice spring day there is a really nice green park behind the pub itself.

I'll probably be in early as I'm thinking of taking the little one to Trafalgar Square first.


----------



## Aoife (Apr 6, 2014)

Sadly I'm working that day but hope to make the next one


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2014)

Aoife said:


> Sadly I'm working that day but hope to make the next one



Aw, that's a shame  Hope to see you at a future one


----------



## gail1 (Apr 11, 2014)

bad news im able to come to meet you lot better look out coz once me and steff get together its chaos lol


----------



## jalapino (Apr 11, 2014)

gail1 said:


> bad news im able to come to meet you lot better look out coz once me and steff get together its chaos lol



Chaos eh?.....crikey you lot better watch out!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2014)

gail1 said:


> bad news im able to come to meet you lot better look out coz once me and steff get together its chaos lol



Excellent news Gail, it wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## Steff (Apr 14, 2014)

gail1 said:


> bad news im able to come to meet you lot better look out coz once me and steff get together its chaos lol



oi was my name mentioned in vain LOL


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi I'm back! Hopefully a few of you might remember me. I'm so sorry I've not been on here for yonts! I've kept meaning to. Life has been manic in the past year with having my first child, moving house, re-launching my business and trying to cope with numerous health issues along the way-when things get tough I tend to retreat! 
Assuming there's no meet ups in Hampshire on the cards? I'm coming to London on April 26th!! My husbands agreed to look after bubba. I look forward to meeting a few of you and having a good natter ..If thats ok?


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2014)

chattygirl197811 said:


> Hi I'm back! Hopefully a few of you might remember me. I'm so sorry I've not been on here for yonts! I've kept meaning to. Life has been manic in the past year with having my first child, moving house, re-launching my business and trying to cope with numerous health issues along the way-when things get tough I tend to retreat!
> Assuming there's no meet ups in Hampshire on the cards? I'm coming to London on April 26th!! My husbands agreed to look after bubba. I look forward to meeting a few of you and having a good natter ..If thats ok?


Yes of course you are welcome 

Congrats on your new child too!

Although, don't be too afraid to bring the little one in time - I've bringing a 5 yr old and it's his third or forth meet I think


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks mark that's good to know. Its quite a long train journey etc for me to bring baby and have him in his pram. I'll use the trip as a welcome respite  and my husband can spend the day with him as he doesn't get to spend as much time with little man as I do.


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2014)

chattygirl197811 said:


> Thanks mark that's good to know. Its quite a long train journey etc for me to bring baby and have him in his pram. I'll use the trip as a welcome respite  and my husband can spend the day with him as he doesn't get to spend as much time with little man as I do.



look forward to seeing you x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2014)

chattygirl197811 said:


> Hi I'm back! Hopefully a few of you might remember me. I'm so sorry I've not been on here for yonts! I've kept meaning to. Life has been manic in the past year with having my first child, moving house, re-launching my business and trying to cope with numerous health issues along the way-when things get tough I tend to retreat!
> Assuming there's no meet ups in Hampshire on the cards? I'm coming to London on April 26th!! My husbands agreed to look after bubba. I look forward to meeting a few of you and having a good natter ..If thats ok?



I look forward to meeting you 

Anyone else coming? There looks to be a good turnout with some 'regulars', some new people and some we haven't seen for a while


----------



## Mark T (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this, although my quandary is how to get there!

Normally I'd park outside my mate house who happens to live right near a railway station that is in the extended Oyster zone.  Then we would both go into London on my Oyster card (an under 10 goes free in the main Oyster zone when travelling with an adult).

The only problem is, in the extended Oyster zone only under 5's go free and he is now 5! (and very proud of it)

Doing lots of sums trying to figure the cheapest way.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2014)

How do they know that he's 5 Mark?


----------



## Mark T (Apr 22, 2014)

Northerner said:


> How do they know that he's 5 Mark?


If they ask, he will tell!

(and I don't want to go down the slippery slope of getting him to not tell the truth!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2014)

Mark T said:


> If they ask, he will tell!
> 
> (and I don't want to go down the slippery slope of getting him to not tell the truth!)



You have a point!


----------



## Lurch (Apr 25, 2014)

Wish y'all a magnificent get-together on Saturday.   Guessing forum will be quiet unless the guvnor takes an i-tab-widget to these shindings.  Anyhow, be good.


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you,

Nice to see more names added to list, shame to see Corrine wont be able to make it.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2014)

Mark T said:


> If they ask, he will tell!
> 
> (and I don't want to go down the slippery slope of getting him to not tell the truth!)



Very please to hear you're not considering teaching lying to your son, Mark T. 

Having organised 25 to 29 activity birthday parties for children aged 4 to 8 years old in the years 2009 - 2013, I know how clear children are about their ages


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't get to the meet, so in between preparing for work on Monday, trip to friend's funeral in Aberdeen on Wednesday and 3 day mountain race over May Bank Holiday weekend, I'll be looking in, catching newly joining spammers etc. Hope all who attend had a great time.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 25, 2014)

Hope you all have a fab time tomow - I'll be thinking of you all!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello everyone.   Hope you all enjoy your day tomorrow.    Lots of love from Scotland


----------



## Mark T (Apr 25, 2014)

Unfortunately the forecast is looking a little bit drizzly for tomorrow  - I hope that improves a bit


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 25, 2014)

Looking forward to meeting some of you tomor


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope you all have a good day tomorrow and enjoy yourselves. Don't forget to take lots of pictures for the 'Rogues Gallery'.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2014)

If anyone would like my mobile number, please send me a PM  We usually try to sit on the raised area by the windows to the left as you come through the main entrance. I will bring my giant syringe for identification purposes! 

Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2014)

c yall tomorrow. Bring your brollies lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2014)

Steff said:


> c yall tomorrow. Bring your brollies lol



The Sun's just decided to come out here after a day of incessant rain!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 25, 2014)

Northerner said:


> If anyone would like my mobile number, please send me a PM  We usually try to sit on the raised area by the windows to the left as you come through the main entrance. I will bring my giant syringe for identification purposes!
> Looking forward to seeing you all!


Oh dear.  And I know exactly who will grab that syringe and proceed to try give people "injections" 

Depending on the weather, I'll probably be there from around 11am.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm aiming to be there around 11.30am. That's a good point Mark T I can just see myself walking into a busy pub and thinking right now how do I know who you lot are.. lol.  Well you've all seen my tiny pic on here so if you spot me wave me over!


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm surprised lee lee ain't coming


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2014)

Steff said:


> I'm surprised lee lee ain't coming



Haven't heard from her for a few weeks, hope all is OK.


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Haven't heard from her for a few weeks, hope all is OK.



Yes was thinking same earlier.


----------



## RachelT (Apr 26, 2014)

*See you later!*

I might not be round till mid afternoon-early evening folks, but if i know these gigs you'll still be there til then! The giant syringe sounds fun (a could have brought a 50ml one from work!) but if that fails i can probably pick Northy and Steff out from a line-up!

Awww, Steffie, your sig made me smile!


----------



## jalapino (Apr 26, 2014)

Have a fun day everyone....while you lot are in a pub I will be under a boat at work!! 

Have a pint for me!!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 26, 2014)

We are currently on route.  Hopefully the weather holds.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 26, 2014)

Have a lovely day everyone, have a large glass of red for me and hope the sun shines today for you


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi all,
Had a fab day was good to catch up, had to give in and go at about 4.30 runny nose was doing me in lol, but managed 5 hours x


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 26, 2014)

It was so nice to meet other people in the same boat and have a good natter. Also lovely to put faces to some of you who have already chatted to me on here before. Thanks to all who came for making me feel so welcome. I managed to grab a few bits from the market stalls in Covent Garden before heading on the train home. Look forward to seeing you al again!


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2014)

chattygirl197811 said:


> It was so nice to meet other people in the same boat and have a good natter. Also lovely to put faces to some of you who have already chatted to me on here before. Thanks to all who came for making me feel so welcome. I managed to grab a few bits from the market stalls in Covent Garden before heading on the train home. Look forward to seeing you al again!



Did you manage to see any half naked men throwing knives or laying on nails lol x good to meet u Karen, good luck for monday


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 26, 2014)

Funny you say that Steph, I didn't but I did some cool street entertainment including two guys levitating! I took pics of them too!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 26, 2014)

PS Thanks for the good luck wishes, I'm sure I'll see you again


----------



## Mark T (Apr 26, 2014)

Steff said:


> Did you manage to see any half naked men throwing knives or laying on nails lol x good to meet u Karen, good luck for monday


Probably best she didn't - he was wearing union jack hotpants, socks and nipple tassles!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2014)

Made it back in one piece!  Thanks t everyone who came along, it was lovely to see you all again (and some of you for the first time!)


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Probably best she didn't - he was wearing union jack hotpants, socks and nipple tassles!



And I missed this grrrrr

Glad your home safe al no need to PM you, I know Alison had issues at Watford and it added time to her journey but think she's home ok now


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 26, 2014)

Lol No didn't see that, cheers Mark


----------



## jalapino (Apr 27, 2014)

Any pics then???

Glad you all had a wonderful time


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Any pics then???
> 
> Glad you all had a wonderful time



Nope no pics


----------



## jalapino (Apr 27, 2014)

Steff said:


> Nope no pics



Awww that's a shame!!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 27, 2014)

Steff said:


> Nope no pics


I wouldn't say that, I've sent a couple to Alan


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2014)

Mark T said:


> I wouldn't say that, I've sent a couple to Alan



Oops! Sorry Mark, just found these!

Alisonz and gabriele:




Me and chattygirl:


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2014)

haha my plan worked i saw lad with camera and hid, luckily my hand is all u can see


----------



## jalapino (Apr 27, 2014)

Hee hee!!!...see they got ya!!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 27, 2014)

Steff said:


> haha my plan worked i saw lad with camera and hid, luckily my hand is all u can see


My plan worked better  standing behind the camera man


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2014)

Mark T said:


> My plan worked better  standing behind the camera man



Lolol ........


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 28, 2014)

He he Steph & this way you got out of being in the pic too Mark!


----------



## gabriele (Apr 29, 2014)

Lucky me that I didn't pull a funny face when little Liam took that photo !

But anyway , I had a wonderful time , met some lovely people .

Thanks Alan for the good talks on the train .
I hope I see you all soon in Southampton .

Gabi


----------

